# Exchange 2013 Port (Empfangsconnector)



## master.of.war (14. Juni 2013)

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Exchange (2013)-Server.
Also: Ich habe mir den Server gestern eingerichtet und es funktioniert auch alles soweit - bis auf das Empfangen von Emails. Dies funktioniert nur wenn ich in meinem Router (Fritz!Box 3370) "Exposed Host" (also alle "anderen" freien Ports) auf den Server freigebe. Ich habe mittlerweile im Internet sämtliche Ports die es auch nur theoretisch sein könnten in den Router eingetragen, jedoch sobald ich Exposed Host deaktiviere, kommt keine Email mehr auf dem Server an.
Ebenfalls habe ich bereits mit Wireshark den Traffic vom Server mitgelesen um so vielleicht an den Port zu kommen der wohl noch fehlt - erfolgslos. 

Meine Frage wäre ob ihr noch einen Tipp hättet oder ob man irgendwie bei einer Fritz!Box ablesen/hören kann welche Ports sie denn geblockt hat?

(Als OS verwende ich Windows Server 2012)

MfG


----------



## Crysis nerd (14. Juni 2013)

Also mir fallen nur eben zwei Sachen ein.
Fritzbox kann Traffic mitschneiden, was du nachher in zb. Wireshark öffnen kannst. Erreichst du unter
http://fritz.box/html/capture.html

Sonst kannst du mit "netstat" geöffnete ports auf deinem pc/server anzeigen. 
netstat -ano
sollte dir alle ports + pid zeigen (nur geraten, bin unter linux daher hab ichs nich ausprobiert).

mfg


----------



## master.of.war (17. Juni 2013)

Sry das ich mich jetzt erst melde.

Ich habe bisher noch gar nicht gewusst das die FritzBox anbietet den Traffic an den einzelnen Ports mitzuschneiden. Hat mir auf jeden Fall sehr weitergeholfen! Vielen Dank.

Im Endeffekt hat sich herausgestellt dass der Port 475 gefehlt hat und das deswegen die Emails nicht empfangen wurden. Es steht zwar in keeiiiiinem Tutorial das der Port benötigt wird, bzw. Exchange gibt auf dem Windows Server bei der Installation ja sämtliche Ports frei die benötigt werden aber auch dort war kein Port 475 zu finden.

Naja jetzt funktioniert auf jeden Fall alles. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Crysis nerd (18. Juni 2013)

Das ist auch eher eine versteckte Funktion der Fritzbox, daher brauch man auch die direkte URL und findet keinen Link auf der normalen Weboberfläche. 
Aber schön, dass es funktioniert und ich helfen konnte 

Lukas


----------

